# Hello from Belgium!



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello, my name is Ann. I'm from Belgium, Europe. I am the "owner" of two beautiful cats: Loki(tabby) and Merlijn (black longhair).
There's also a a dog here: his name is Thorgal and he's a bouvier. My tree pets are the best of friends.

I hope to meet some interesting new people here, and share some experiences about cats! 
Sorry if my english isn't always right!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello Ann, and welcome  If you have the means and the chance, would you post some pictures of your pets....we LOVE pictures :lol:


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Bonjour, Ann. Vous etes bienvenu.

J'ai un chat. Il s'appelle Martin. Il n'a que trois jambes! Il est ne a St. Martin, l'ile Caribbean.

Francaise...c'est une belle langue. Mais, c'est difficle d'ecouter. On parle rapidement, mais j'ecoute lentement!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

My french is awful! So don't accpect me to understand a word your saying! Welcome to the forum, have a great time


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

PrimoBabe said:


> Bonjour, Ann. Vous etes bienvenu.
> 
> J'ai un chat. Il s'appelle Martin. Il n'a que trois jambes! Il est ne a St. Martin, l'ile Caribbean.
> 
> Francaise...c'est une belle langue. Mais, c'est difficle d'ecouter. On parle rapidement, mais j'ecoute lentement!


Okay, let's see if my memory of high school French is still working...

Hello, Ann. You are welcome.

I have a cat. His name is Martin. *mumblemublemumble* Something about St. Martin being an island in the Carribean.

French...it is a beautiful language. *mumblemumblemumble* Something about speaking fast, but I hear (listen) slow.


So, how'd I do?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Ann! We'd love pictures and I'm interested to see what a bouvier is


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Renee,

Keeping in mind that my own French is pitiful, what I tried to say is:

Hello and welcome. I have a cat. His name is Martin. He has only three legs! He was born on St. Martin, a Caribbean island. French is a beautiful language. But, it's difficult to hear. People speak quickly, but I listen slowly.

Your high school French seems to be working very well, Renee. I'm guessing that you're much, much better at it than I am.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Bienvenue Ann, je suis du Canada... ne t'inquiète pas pour ton anglais, les gens içi sont très gentil...


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh you are all so nice!
I must say that french is not my language, it's dutch. Yes, difficult, in one part of Belgium, people speak french, and in the other it's dutch.
And I'm ashamed to admit that my englisch is better than my french...


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

:lol: And they were all trying so hard! 

onthaal aan het forum, Ik hoop om foto's van uw katten zeer spoedig te zien. 

Does that make any sense!?


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

Haha, yes it does!


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

Cool! Ik probeer om het Nederlands te leren op het ogenblik, oorzaak die ik zou houden van om in Amsterdam te leven. Maar ik ben werkelijk niet nog geavanceerd dit, zo is dit hoffelijkheid van een online vertaler! Het komt in handig om te proberen om nieuwe woorden te leren! Misschien kan ik uw deskundigheid ooit gebruiken? Nice om u te ontmoeten!


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

Je mag mij altijd vragen stellen in het nederland en over nederlands, ik help je graag!


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

dank u!


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

I have no idea what either of you just said.

*calls for a translator and points an accusitory finger at the two speakers, pouting.*

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome From donna and the fur gang Mischka Linx Sundance Pandia and Freesia


----------

